

Student seeking suggestion for summer intern in a startup - ignitecos

I am a CS graduate student just came to the US. I have been reading HN for a few month. And I found a lot of intern positions here. Most of them looks fantastic. However, I have no idea about how to find a startup that may be the best fit for me to stay during this summer. Is anyone have some good suggestion? Thank you
I think I am like this:<p>+ I have a few opensource projects, but not got big at all.<p>+ I have solid algorithm knowledge that able to address most 
  problem we may encounter in practice<p>+ I have good debug skills that learned from experiences 
  (~150,000 LOC)<p>+ I have a good taste of writing beautiful code<p>+ My language proficiency: C &#62; C++ &#62; C# &#62; Python &#62; Java<p>+ I have a little experience about OpenGL and OpenCV as well as CUDA<p>+ I am the first group student pass Peter Norvig's Introduction to AI Advanced Track<p>+ I took Andrew Ng's Machine Learning open class and Sebastian Thrun's
  Programming a Robotic Car open class, but haven't really finished them all.<p>+ I use Vim and Latex. But I like sublime text 2 too<p>+ I like Machine Learning, Computer Vision and a responsive "Cloud"<p>+ And I love startup. And even if I am a good self-starter, I asked good questions.<p>- I hate PHP. And I will never do any stuff in J2EE.<p>- I don't do iOS and don't like to do UI for that. (But I am currently working
  on my independent project with interesting interaction between iPhones)<p>- I am not interested in JS. I am basically a back front guy.
  But, I am interested in WebGL.<p>- I think data visualization have been went too much to its original 
  purpose - show (useful) info clearly to readers. What I saw is just 
  a bunch of fancy and god knows stuff<p>- I am not a OS geek.<p>+ HOWEVER, if anything make me excited, all the shits above is not important. 
  I will do anything to get it out in front of the world.<p><pre><code>  Thank you again if you read all this. Your response would be very helpful for me.</code></pre>
======
gamechangr
I would suggest that you do not aim to work at a startup (they need generalist
that can hit the ground running). Look for a more established company and you
will have better results.

Hope that helps

~~~
ignitecos
thank you for your reply. Could you provide the reasons that you suggest me to
not to work for a startup? Thanks

~~~
gamechangr
You could work for a startup for sure, . You mentioned Python, a number of
positions are available if you can show previous work in Python.

I would recommend in the future posts that you include a github account and/or
any way to show previous history (like past employers)

